

Couchsurfing: The Greatest Hook-Up App Ever - varmais
http://www.businessinsider.com/couchsurfing-the-best-hook-up-app-2013-12

======
vannevar
_On the business front, the crowdsourced hospitality site has been
experiencing a rough patch lately._

Hence, a salacious story about how their members are hooking up right and
left.

------
yitchelle
[http://couchbangs.wordpress.com/](http://couchbangs.wordpress.com/)

